# Hi



## Roger (Dec 31, 2004)

I dont know if im the only college student on here or not. I saw this site on prosoundweb.com and thought it couldnt hurt to have another resource. I did tech all 4 years of high school, I was everything from Set Crew Head, to Lighting Desginer to Tech Director. I graduated and am currently attending UTA to get my degree in theatre production. Oh and I also currently work for a methodist church mixing their contemporary group.


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 31, 2004)

hi welcome to cb!


----------



## avkid (Dec 31, 2004)

Hello and welcome. I hope you can learn from us and maybe teach us a thing or two!!
-the "unofficial" welcome wagon


----------

